
Why haven't any Wall Street executives been prosecuted for fraud? - enraged_camel
https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-real-reasons-that-no-Wall-Street-executives-have-been-prosecuted-for-fraud-as-a-result-of-the-2008-financial-crisis/answer/Elizabeth-Warren?share=1
======
mimo777
Almost the entire body politic would have to recuse themselves because of
conflict of interest due to political contributions?

